# X org X11 Installation



## pierofp (May 8, 2020)

Hello, I'm newbie on FreeBSD and I'm looking for installation of X11 X Org but I've this result :


```
root@pierofp:/usr/home/pierofpsshr # cd
root@pierofp:~ # cd usr
usr: No such file or directory.
root@pierofp:~ # cd/usr
cd/usr: Command not found.
root@pierofp:~ # cd /usr
root@pierofp:/usr # cd ports
root@pierofp:/usr/ports # cd x11
root@pierofp:/usr/ports/x11 # cd xorg
root@pierofp:/usr/ports/x11/xorg # make install clean
===>  Staging for xorg-7.7_3
===>   xorg-7.7_3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri.pc - not found
===>   mesa-dri-18.3.2_7 depends on package: wayland-protocols>=1.8 - found
===>   mesa-dri-18.3.2_7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/pthread-stubs.pc - found
===>   mesa-dri-18.3.2_7 depends on executable: bison - found
===>   mesa-dri-18.3.2_7 depends on executable: msgfmt - found
===>   mesa-dri-18.3.2_7 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   mesa-dri-18.3.2_7 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   mesa-dri-18.3.2_7 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - found
===>   mesa-dri-18.3.2_7 depends on package: llvm80>=3.9.0_4 - not found
===>  llvm80-8.0.1_3 needs Python 3.6 at least, but 2.7 was specified.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/llvm80
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/mesa-dri
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/mesa-dri
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/xorg
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/xorg
```

What can I do to go ahead ? Thanks


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2020)

pierofp said:


> What can I do to go ahead ?


I suggest you use packages: `pkg install xorg`


----------



## trev (May 8, 2020)

Alternatively, compile and install llvm80 by itself, then all should be well


----------



## pierofp (May 8, 2020)

Thank you! First step complete : X org starts correctly but I've some error messages and no mouse...



```
root@pierofp:/usr/ports # startx
xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.2124 does not exist


X.Org X Server 1.20.8
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p4 i386
Current Operating System: FreeBSD pierofp 12.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE r354     233 GENERIC i386
Build Date: 05 May 2020  01:09:55AM

Current version of pixman: 0.38.4
        Before reporting problems, check [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.1.log", Time: Wed Apr  8 00:56:45 2020
(==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
scfb trace: probe start
scfb trace: probe done
The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> Internal error:   Could not resolve keysym XF86FullScreen
Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
```

Yesterday I tried to install llvm80 but didn't have success...


----------



## pierofp (May 8, 2020)

trev said:


> Alternatively, compile and install llvm80 by itself, then all should be well


I've tried with llvm80 but haven't reached the objective


----------

